

Angel Capital Association Critiques Proposed Regulations - skmurphy
http://www.angelcapitalassociation.org/resources/public-policy/federal-policy-issues/highlights/

======
skmurphy

        o Sec 412 (page 380) Adjusting the Accredited Investor 
          Standard for Inflation
        o Sec 413 (page 381) GAO Study and Report on Accredited Investors
        o Sec 926 (pages 816-819) Authority of State Regulators
          Over Regulation D Offerings 
    

"These 3 sections that threaten to reduce the number of accredited angel
investors in the United States by about 75 percent and complicate the
regulation of Regulation D offerings (which include angel investments) to
increase the time needed for entrepreneurs to raise money and make it more
difficult to get investors across state lines."

